# New member



## gmaurer (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi,

My name is George. I am interested in retiring in Mexico. I want to live on the coast. I would like to talk to other members who currently live in a coastal area. I want to be able to surf.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello George, I don't know anything about surfing but I used to work with a friend from Harlingen who always used to talk about surfing at Puerto Escondido. You might want to look it up


----------

